# Boxed frame restoration



## Shadetree Racing (Apr 15, 2015)

When restoring a convertible boxed frame, how is the interior of the box cleaned and restored?


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

How rusty is the frame? Are you in an area of the country that the roads get really nasty in the winter, and you plan on driving the car in those conditions? In the '90's I used a local Redi Strip franchise on trailer loads of nice sheet metal, wheels, front control arms, r/e housings. The mgr was giving me a smoking deal before the biz was closing. Redi Strip uses a reverse electrolysis system in their tanks. When done, they pull the metal out and power wash it off, and if the bare metal is going to set around a while, they mist the metal with a glycol solution. The glycol is a mess, needs to be power washed and scotch brited off, need to use new cotton gloves loading it up, or there will be finger print stains on the shiny metal.. I would have no problem, using that process on a frame. have pulled and sold tons of clean Southwest frames out of A body partcars, I usually blast them for my own use, of course that doesn't get inside the front crossmember or boxed side rails on a convert frame


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Here is a company just north of you in Indy that can dip your frame;

Redi Strip Indy - Precision Metal Cleaning


----------

